
Coronavirus: Oxford vaccine can train immune system - jmsflknr
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-53469839
======
phenkdo
This would likely rank among the greatest human achievements of all time, if
the vaccine is out by end of the year and is actually efficacious.

